# the color of a website



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

while looking at this website
http://www.thousandsofbolts.com/
I can't seem to see the true colors of the fabric. I emailed them and they said it was my monitor. Hubby and I changed the color setting but still no luck. The colors still don't show what the orange should really look like. 
Can someone please go to the website on your computer and tell me if you are having the same problem or how for me to see the real color of the fabric.


Thanks so much


----------



## FlyOverZone (Aug 7, 2013)

What experience did you have that led you to believe you weren't seeing the "true" colors of the fabric?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

The orange shows up for me but Those orange patches are Way into the site. 20 and later in pages. The first 18 pages or so are the rust colors. Orange ones and further into the site. 19 and beyond.

Did you go that far to look at the orange?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I can see some of the oranges in the later part but the rust doesn't look like rust to me. It's way to light. When I go here http://www.thousandsofbolts.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=95607&ParentCat=3 and look at this black it doesn't look black to me. more white and shades of gray.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well lets see what others think Here is the pic. Not much white to me just shades of light and darker gray.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

this listing is under black. and your right it is lighter and darker shades of grey. that is how I see it too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

You may be more confused by the naming than the colors.

Listings appear to be under the (pre)dominant hue. As fabric is usually a white or off-white, and black is needed to make the pattern, that pattern is listed under black.

Monitor colors are only an approximation of print colors. When I was making up advertising to go into print, I had to specify Pantone color numbers, and even then there were variations based on the density of the ink. 

Before buying large quantities of fabric, get a swatch and place it within the room it will live. Compact florescent lamps are notorious for messing with color, as they have spikes in the "white" light they give that can strongly react with some pigments and dyes.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Debbie in Wa said:


> I can see some of the oranges in the later part but the rust doesn't look like rust to me. It's way to light. When I go here http://www.thousandsofbolts.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&product_ID=95607&ParentCat=3 and look at this black it doesn't look black to me. more white and shades of gray.


Under that swatch it says light gray.

I pulled up the food fabrics and it was showing accurate colors on my screen.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all for helping me with this. My brain must have froze when I went outside that morning. It was 0 when I went out!


----------

